# HO switch LED circuits



## naskaf (Jul 13, 2009)

My question is: Does anyone know about HO switch LED circuits etc. I want to be able to see a switch from a distance and know if it is straight thru or turned. I would like to see a green/red signalling circuit.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i'm no mod here but,
why is this not in workshop section?
why is the thread name not descriptive?
EDIT:
also just occured to me. you do realize what that yellow icon with letters means, right? don't cry wolf before its time.

to answer your question - simple. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LED_circuit
you need power source, led and current limiting resistor of proper value(calculator - http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz) for your led. the circuit that triggers your switch also triggers your led circuit.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Naskaf, Welcome to the forum. You have a great question. 
First an LED is run on DC. Tankist found some good sites. A switch may run on AC. What does yours run on?
The easiest way is to use a dtdp switch. When you throw your switch you move the light switch too. Sorry it won't be automatic. You will need a relay and power supply work for that. The LED s are wired opposite each other so the switch you install will just reverse the current and the light will change. See my directional LED light under Simple Reverse Circuit.









Using DC, you cross the feed to reverse the polarity and feed the lights from the center. The resistor depends on the voltage. The LEDs are reversed parallel. One lights, depending on the direction of the current. So when you throw a switch, wire it so that you throw the light switch in the same direction. If you are going to light a lot of lights you will need a DC power supply. Look around for an old black box that fits on a power strip with an output of 4.5 to 12 volts DC . I will need to know the voltage and amperage.

If you want automatic, what kind of switch are you using and what do you power it with? I have some old AHM 18 volt AC switches. I will have to read up on it more. This is the simpliest solution for HO.

Maybe Boston & Maine will transfer it to the Technical Threads.

Tankist, I normally Post someone privately with suggestions on how to do something . You do not want to correct new members for all to read.

After a review of some books there is no easy direct way for AC switches. The DC would be easier. If a circuit is available I would suggest to buy it because you could not make it cheeper. Or buy a switch with lighting. I am not saying it is impossible but beyond my current knowledge. Most of what I read was track detection not switch detection. With track detection you could make the switch anti derail proof. It has been used to automate a reverse loop.

You also have the Lester Perry setup with all the switches on a board. You deterrmine a path, hit all the switches in line and go.
Something to think about.


----------



## naskaf (Jul 13, 2009)

T-man, I want to thank you for your response. I am just now able to look on line for possible input. I think I understand your solution. Are you saying that I won't be using the Atlas slide switch that comes with the switches? I have the DC power. In fact I have three from my old DC layout. Naskaf


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Look at what you want. You want an LED indicator that uses DC power. Position indication of a switch using a momentum switch or just a pulse to activate a relay. The relays I know are DC 12 v so if you had a motor using that then you can rig a light. The slow tortoise switches are DC I believe. You may buy a switch with lights. O has them But I am not sure of HO. A lot depends on your layout. Size and what you are trying to accomplish. 

Again when I researched it was easier to make the switch anti derail with track detection. 
You could rig up a series to work on one button too.
Or Work out a sytem by having switches on a map and then click your path preference.
You could make a mechanical arm to activate a micro switch. Small HO is, you need a good switch motor. 
Let us know what you do.


----------

